# Gentoo installieren, aber nur WLAN-Karte vorhanden

## xboxx

hi,

hatte das gentoo im vmware installiert, und da es mir sehr gut gefällt, möchte ich das nun auch auf meinem pc installieren.

das problem ist nur, dass ich hier nur wlan zur verfügung habe.

habe eine Netgear WG311 v2 - Karte.

wie lade ich denn die treiber, damit ich später bzw während der installation ins internet komme?

zusätzlich habe ich noch eine WPA-PSK-Verschlüsselung...

könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich am besten damit umgehe?

Gruß

xb0xx

----------

## Pamino

kommt drauf an welchen chip die karte hat. Ich hab hier einen ACX 111. Da die liveCD das passende modul nicht mitbringt habe ich mir einfach acx-firmware und acx sourcen auf eine diskette gepackt und während der installation installiert. Zur konfiguration /etc/conf.d/wireless.example anschauen (ich glaub aber das setzt  wireless-tools oder so vorraus)

----------

## xboxx

dann bleibt noch die frage, wie ich herausbekomme welcher chip das ist und wie ich an diese tools komme, wenn ich kein internet während der installation habe...

und wie ich dann anschließend die firmware und die sourcen von der diskette "in die" installatio nbekomme.

----------

## franzf

Du kannst dir einfach mal ein Knoppix ziehen und schauen ob du damit ins INet kommst. Wenn der das passende Modul lädt hält dich nix davon ab, dein Gentoo von der Knoppix-CD aus zu installieren. Dann musst du halt auf den grafischen Installer verzichten, aber bissl Übung mit Konsole haste jetzt ja schon, also warum nicht nochmal eine Installation "in Urmanier" versuchen  :Wink: 

(wenn der Tip von Pamino klappt kannst es ja so machen  :Smile:  )

----------

## manuels

ist ein Atheros chipsatz und wird glaub ich vom madwifi-treiber unterstützt

----------

## xboxx

also das mti der knoppix cd hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. der download müsste bald fertig sein.

und den grafischen installer find ich eh blöd von daher kein prob  :Wink: 

ich befürchte nur, dass das dort auhc net läuft. mit ner älteren knoppix cd gings net. 

lade aber zur sicherheit grade mal die neuste runter

----------

## xboxx

hey,

also das mit der knoppix cd hat leider nicht geklappt. hat die wlankarte auch nicht erkannt.

wie kann ich denn diese madwifi-treiber laden, von denen manuels gesprochen hat.?

----------

## franzf

```
eix madwifi
```

----------

## xboxx

sry, wenn ich noch mal nachfragen muss.

dieses "eix" ist auf der cd nicht vorhanden und kann somit auch nicht gestartet werden.

so wie ich das verstanden habe ist dieses eix irgendetwas um nach programmen zu suchen. stimmt das?

----------

## franzf

 *xboxx wrote:*   

> dieses "eix" ist auf der cd nicht vorhanden und kann somit auch nicht gestartet werden.
> 
> so wie ich das verstanden habe ist dieses eix irgendetwas um nach programmen zu suchen. stimmt das?

 

dann mach einfach emerge -s  :Wink: 

eix bringt ne Datenbank mit, so dass das Suchen schneller geht. Außerdem zeigt es dir auch gemasktete (?!? lol) Pakete an.

Wenn das auf der LiveCD nicht drauf ist, einfach "emerge -s"

Grüße

Franz

----------

## xboxx

hm, also irgendwie werde ich daraus nicht schlau   :Confused: 

da stehen 2 addressen woich das her bekommen kann.

nur wieder die frage WIE ohne netzwerk   :Rolling Eyes:  oder ich müsste es auf eine cd brennen und später hinzuladen ??

dann stellt sich mir wieder die frage, wie das geht...

ich blick grade garnicht so wirklich durch...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## franzf

Du lädst auf deinem normalen PC die Datei runter, die Portage gerade haben will. Die wirfst du nach /usr/portage/distfiles. Dann findet portage diese Datei und kann sie via emerge madwifi installieren  :Smile: 

Wie du die Datei auf den Rechner bekommst ist natürlich ein anderes Problem. Hast du nen USB-Stick? oder cd-RW? (um keine CD zu verschwenden...)

----------

## xboxx

naja ich hätt ne dvd-ram

das problem ist nur, mit diesem externen dvd brenner (usb).

von dem wollte ich auch die livecd booten. ging auhc ne weile gut bis dann irgendwann ne meldung kam, dass er kein cd-lauferk gefunden hat, mit dem er die livecd starten kann   :Confused: 

deshalb hab ich mir erstmal wieder meinen alten ide cd brenner eingebaut damit ich die cd wenigstens booten konnte.

aber wenn das mti dem usb-brenner net klappt, isses auch net soo schlimm. nen cd-rohling isses mir dann schon wert  :Wink: 

----------

## xboxx

wenn sich das mal nicht erledigt hat  :Sad: ((

Quelle: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WG311
> 
> Chipset:	AR5212 (b/g)
> ...

 

und ich hab natürlich die version 2 (siehe Notes)  :Sad: 

[EDIT]

wie in den notes steht, soll es ja angeblich mit ndiswrapper funktionieren.

dann hab ich hier (http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Distributions#Gentoo) gelesen dass man das wieder mit emerge machen soll.

das meldet mir jedoch folgenden fehler:

```

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "ndiswrapper"

```

----------

## Pamino

Das löst zwar nicht dein Problem, aber eventuell solltest du mal per "lspci" schauen welchen Chip die Karte wirklich hat. Ich besitze eine gleichnamige Karte, die NICHT diesen Chip hat!

----------

## De Beukelaer

Der Ndiswrapper wäre sonnst auch bei Knoppix dabei und du brauchst dann "nur" von irgendwo den Treiber der WLAN-Karte von Windows. Wenn du >1G Ram hast lässt sich knoppix per Boot-Option dahin kopieren, sodass du dann die Knoppixcd rausnehemn kannst um die TreiberCD einlegen zu können...

----------

## Zakharov

Du brauchst die acx111 Treiber (net-wireless/acx) für deine Karte. Richte dein Gentoo normal mit der Install-ISO ein und wenns dann an die Netzwerkkarte geht, versuch folgendes: In deinem VMWare-Gentoo kannst du ja all die Dateien, die net-wireless/acx runterladen will, auf ne CD brennen, manuell in den frisches 'echtes' Gentoo draufspielen und fröhlich drauf los emergen. So ähnlich hats bei meinem Laptop (dessen WLAN PCMCIA Karte zufälligerweise auch nen ACX Chip hat) geklappt..

----------

## xboxx

@ Pamino:

ok danach guck ich gleihc mal. wär ja gut, wenn es so wäre...

@ De Beukelaer:

das kann ich leider machen, hab nur 1 gb ram.

@Zakharov:

why brauch ich nun den acx111 treiber?

----------

## Pamino

acx111 gibt es nicht mehr. Das Paket heißt jetzt nur acx und ist für beide Chips (acx100/111)

----------

## xboxx

also hab nun mal mit lspci geguckt.

da stand in der tat ACX 111

Network Controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

wie krieg ich denn raus, was alles zum acx paket gehört? wenn ich das emerge kann ich ja garnet so schnell gucken, was der da alles runterlädt. muss das ja auf nem anderen pc runterladen, dann brennen um das später auf der livecd laden zu können.

und was muss ich dann machen, wenn alles emerged is? muss ja dann irgnedwie die karte erkennen und meine daten eingeben.

----------

## De Beukelaer

ein G reicht ja für knoppix. Hab das = bei > vergessen  :Wink:  Es muss halt nur platz füe der CD-Inhalt plus etwas zum Rechnen da sein.

ein "emerge -pvf acx" zeigt dir was er alles runterladen muss. Wenn er mehrere Quellen hat steht es n mal da.

```
emegre -pvf acx

These are the packages that would be fetched, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

http://www.we-can-do.de/gentoo/acx-firmware-20060207.tar.bz2 

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/acx-20060215.tar.bz2 http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/acx-20060215.tar.bz2 http://acx100.erley.org/acx-20060215.tar.bz2 
```

mit "emerge -pvef acx" bekommst du alle Abhänigkeiten bis ganz runter. Also auch Sachen die mit dem StageX schon da sind. Ist wahrscheinlich übertrieben, aber wenn du eh eine CD brennst...  :Wink: 

----------

## xboxx

also war nun endlich mal soweit in meinem system ein "emerge -pvf acx" zu machen und ein paar pakete manuell herunterzuladen. nur steh ich nun vor dem problem, dass mir das emerge zuviel anzeigt, sodass ich das alles garnicht lesen kann, weil der dann schon wieder weiter nach unten scrollt, und ich in der konsole ja nicht zurückscrollen kann.

deshalb bräuchte ich mal einen befehl, sodass immer nur soviel angezeigt wird, wie auf den bildschirm passt und dann per tastendruck weiter geht.

in windows ist das glaube ich "/p" oder so.

hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine. wusste nicht, wie ich das beschreiben soll,  deshalb hab ich auch über google nix gefunden   :Confused: 

----------

## Zakharov

Versuch mal Shift+Bild hoch (bzw. Bild runter). Damit solltest du innerhalb der Konsole scrollen können.

----------

## franzf

 *Zakharov wrote:*   

> Versuch mal Shift+Bild hoch (bzw. Bild runter). Damit solltest du innerhalb der Konsole scrollen können.

 

Ich hatte schon öfters das Problem, dass der Buffer zu klein war, ich also nicht ganz nach oben scrollen konnte!

Da gibts zwei Varianten:

```
1:

# emerge -pvef acx | less

2:

# emerge -pvef acx > Paketliste.txt

```

Erstere übergibt dir die Ausgabe an less (Textdatei-Betrachter)

Zweiteres schreibt dir die Ausgabe in eine Datei, die du dann auch mit less oder sonst einenm Betrachter anschaun kannst  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## xboxx

guten morgen zusammen  :Smile: 

das mit |less klappt wunderbar  :Smile: 

aber mal ne andere frage. WANN soll ich das denn alles emergen? ich denke, dann wenn ich mich in das system "chroote" (^^) is das so ok?

weil vorher geht der emerge befehl sowieso nicht. also nachdem ich stage und portage entpackt habe. oder wann anders?

werde nun mal das ganze zeug laden und dort hin kopieren. is ja einiges an paketen....und alles nur wegen wlan  :-! ^^

also bis denn

----------

## Pamino

 *xboxx wrote:*   

> guten morgen zusammen 
> 
> das mit |less klappt wunderbar 
> 
> aber mal ne andere frage. WANN soll ich das denn alles emergen? ich denke, dann wenn ich mich in das system "chroote" (^^) is das so ok?
> ...

 Ich würde sagen nachdem du ein portage-snapshot und dein stage archiv entpackt hast und gechrootet hast. Falls in portage eine andere acx version sein sollte (was eigendich recht unwahrscheinlich ist) kannst du das passende ebuild in dein frisches system kopieren...

----------

## genstef

Es wäre sinnvoller wenn du eine LIVECD nimmst, die den ACX Treiber enthält.

Zum Beispiel bei kanotix ist er meines Wissens sicher dabei:

http://debian.tu-bs.de/project/kanotix/preview/KANOTIX-2006-CeBIT-RC3.iso

Auch in neueren Gentoo-LiveCDs müsste er draufkommen, aber auf der aktuellen soweit ich weiß nicht, weil er zu der Zeit noch nciht als "stabil" markiert war im portage-tree.

----------

## xboxx

okay. dann versuch ichs damit auch nochmal

hauptsach ich krieg endlich dieses schei* wlan zum laufen^^

dank dir. wenn die treiber wirklich drauf sind, is das alles bissle leichter  :Smile: 

----------

## xboxx

hey,

hab nun endlich die treiber installliert und iwconfig erkennt auch die karte  :Smile:   :Smile: 

prob is nur, dass ich in der /etc/conf.d/wireless.example nix für nen WPA-PSK key finde...

steht immer nur WEP.

[EDIT]

das versuch ich nun mal nach dieser anleitung: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/WirelessWPALast edited by xboxx on Sun Apr 16, 2006 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xboxx

also wirklich geklappt hat das jetzt am ende doch net.

bräuchte noch mal eure hilfe.

beim Booten folgender fehler:

```
* Starting wlan0

*     Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0

  Unsupported driver 'acx'.

  ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

     "netmount" was not started.
```

weiß jemand was zu tun is?

// grade gelesen, dass acx kein wpa unterstüzt. also alles umsonst  :Sad: 

----------

